# HI ALL New TT Owner



## Robbo_TT (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone

My NAme is dan and i have just taken delivery of my Audi TT 

its a 51 plate silver 1.8 225

Got it from a local dealer for a bargain price and got them to change pretty much everything.

Cam belt
Water Pump
Discs and Pads 
Springs
wheel bears 
Ball joints

Etc etc

and was cheeky enough to get a full tank of petrol too haha

Well Just thought i would say hi.

Dan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  with all the money you saved getting all the work done you can afford to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate... and definitely enjoy your ride!!!

Loads of useful info in here and very knowledgeable guys as well!!!


----------



## Robbo_TT (Jan 22, 2009)

I will take a look at TTOC.

I have noticed there is good knowledge on here did most of my research before buying on this site!! very helpful!!

hopefull i wont have many major proplems!

Cheers for the welcomes guys!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## ANDY BEE (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Dan ive had my 51 225 TT for three weeks now love every minute behind the wheel. Happy motoring


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Robbo_TT said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My NAme is dan and i have just taken delivery of my Audi TT
> 
> ...


yea welcome dan, dont sound like you gonna have any problems think you got e thing fixed before you bought it !! well done


----------

